# Vintage Eico tube amplifire



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Are the 1960's, Eico tube amps sought after because of their tube amps, or are all tube amps not created equal?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Not created equal. Each has its own topology and design. Transformers come into play also. Eico like many others require rebuilding for the most part. The good thing is that almost every vintage amp has gone through endless mods and upgrades. Most sound better today than they did the day the were made. Upgraded caps, redesigned bias circuits and changes to power section and signal paths have resulted in some VERY nice sounding amps.

Chuck


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

The reason I ask, is because I just found out my mother has one. It's been been on the shelf, since probably the early 80's. So, I highly doubt it has been modded! Is it worth having it modded?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

what model? pics?

chuck


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I rebuild a Dynaco Stereo 70, back in the early 80's, it was dang sweet, I found a mint one at a second hand store for $20....I sold it later for $500 and only put around $100 into it. 

Many of todays tube amps can be improved with some mods or options when buying them. I just upgraded all the important caps, resistors, etc...on the little Baby Sophia I run my Edgarhorn Slimlines(also upgraded) and the results were superb!

Rick


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm about to mod a Dynaco 70 to run KT88 tubes. I love the sound of el34 and KT90 tubes, but from what I've been reading the mod to run KT88's in the Dynaco 70 is SWEEEEET!

Chuck


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I bought the Baby Sophia just to get by until I could get a deal on a high end tube amp but it sounds dang fine so I have used it for year. I knew it needed new tubes and decided to upgrade a few things while at it, wow, it blows me away for such a tiny thing and being a push pull amp!

But, my speakers do not need much power, they will get loud enough to hurt on that little amp. Once I get some Titans built, they will eventually get a higher end amp, 3 watts per channel if I recall the specs on the one I want, they will blow you out of the room on less than a watt!

I was running a single PE 15" Titanic sealed sub with 1kw and could not keep up with the 10 watts on the Slimlines, not even close. Even in a horn loaded huge sub enclosure I needed more than 1kw with dual 15's(for really getting serious that is, parties, etc....)

I love tubes and I love horn loaded speakers like Edgarhorns

Rick


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL...I hear ya. If you know of anyone wanting to try some Conrad Johnson (Modded MV75-A1) let me know. This thing is a beast and runs ei KT90's or Winged C KT88's. Plate voltage is high around 725v or so and will require some stout tubes to keep the life of the tubes. GE 6550's could run since they have a high tolerance for plate voltage.

Chuck


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I like to support the companies that do cool things and do not BS about things that are not what they say they are. Bruce Edgar at least in the past, sure the same now, used Cyrus Brennagan (spelling) amps and I heard them with the Titans at CES, that combination (of course with a proper transport and DAC or off of vinyl, even better) sounded light years better than anything else we listened to there. 

I just might rebuild a vintage amp though as that is more fun, maybe I will find a tube radio to install in our 1946 aluminum teardrop trailer we are rebuilding as well

I will start looking around for the right amp, radio for the trailer, etc.......but if I find a deal on a Brennagan, I will probably get it

Rick


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

It's an Eico ST70. So, is that a good one or not so much?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Where's a good place to find a mod kit for this amp? I would like to get every bit of potential out of it, or is that just pissing my money away? All modded up, how good of a tube amp would I have?


----------

